# Quantum Coupe in new Earl Sweatshirt video



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

I thought this was pretty cool! Quantum Coupe at 2:55!


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

hatchback ftw


----------



## Steve Pilaf (Jul 30, 2002)

Ha! Just watched the video then immediately checked the vortex obv. Cool sh!t


----------

